# DIY hood/light fixture for LEDs and cfl's.



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

I rigged up a cheap and simple way to use LEDs or cfl's without spending tons of $$$....

DIY light fixture for Vivariums, terrariums, and fish tanks. - YouTube


----------



## johnachilli (Feb 8, 2007)

Nice work Bradley, Those spiral compacts are a great way to light a viv


----------



## Trey (Sep 10, 2008)

I've done this in the past but used splitters to add more bulbs. Check it out 









Also if you use Mylar on the inside it will work much better than that tin pan.


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

Nice I will use that on he next on I seen those but the bin has to be deep. That a lot of light lol. I will google Mylar...


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

For those of you who haven't seen it


----------

